# Equipment For Beginners



## Chrisalf (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm new to owning piranha and I might have someone that wants to give me a 100 gallon tank. I just wanted to know what brands and kind of equipment you think I should start with. I have been doing a lot of research and I'm having a hard time figureing out what I should get. Can I please get some ideas from you guys on filters, substrate, lighting, and decor. I would just like your guys/gals inputs on all of that stuff. I also would like to have a common pleco in there, and want to know if that would be a good idea. I was thinking about getting it first to let me grow, so that he is bigger than the piranha. Are there other fish that could possibly survive with them? My goal is going to be 5 rbp. I'm basically creating this thread to learn and get some advive and guidance.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Chrisalf said:


> I'm new to owning piranha and I might have someone that wants to give me a 100 gallon tank. I just wanted to know what brands and kind of equipment you think I should start with. I have been doing a lot of research and I'm having a hard time figureing out what I should get. Can I please get some ideas from you guys on filters, substrate, lighting, and decor. I would just like your guys/gals inputs on all of that stuff. I also would like to have a common pleco in there, and want to know if that would be a good idea. I was thinking about getting it first to let me grow, so that he is bigger than the piranha. Are there other fish that could possibly survive with them? My goal is going to be 5 rbp. I'm basically creating this thread to learn and get some advive and guidance.


For filter i would go cannister. Look at getting something like an eheim 2217 and a hob filter like an ac110. You could also do 2 cannisters or one large fx5 if you have the money. If you go the 2 filter route and get the rbps small you wont need both right aways but start with the 2217.

For heaters look into eheim jager heaters. Unsure of what wattage you will need but there are numerous charts online that go by the wattage, tanksize and how much the heater needs you heat the water above room temp.

Lighting and substrate are your choice. Standard t8 lights will be fine for lighting and low light plants of any. For substate I have used both playsand and pea gravel that i have gotten very cheap from a hardwater store. The only thinkg is make sure you are not using carbonate rocks (vinegar test) though most will not be.

I will say no to the pleco or any other fish even if it is oversized. Decor is your choice as well. I personally like to keep it natural with just rocks and driftwood though i know some use plastic decor...


----------



## Chrisalf (Jan 28, 2012)

Well I did some research and I decided that I'm going to go with the Fluval FX5. What kind of media should I use in it? I didn't even know they made 300 filters!! This is all new to me. I think I'm also going to go with Eheim Jager Heater 200 Watt. Now for substrate I have seen some setups with black sand and that looked real sick. Is there s certain type of sand that I need or is sand, sand? I also decided that I would like to have some live plants in there. Is that a bad idea for someone that is just starting out? Is there better plants for Piranha? I know you said that you wouldn't go with a pleco, is there something else I can put in there to help with clean up?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Chrisalf said:


> Well I did some research and I decided that I'm going to go with the Fluval FX5. What kind of media should I use in it? I didn't even know they made 300 filtersnot sure what this means. 300$?!! This is all new to me. I think I'm also going to go with Eheim Jager Heater 200 Watt. Now for substrate I have seen some setups with black sand and that looked real sick. Is there s certain type of sand that I need or is sand, sand?For the most part sand is sand though a few will alter the pH which you dont want happening generally. You can do a vinegar test on it and if it fizzes the sand will raise the pH. If no reaction it is safe to use. I am currently using brown play sand from home depot. The same stuff used in sand boxes. I also decided that I would like to have some live plants in there. Is that a bad idea for someone that is just starting out? As long as your lights are adequet it is fine though if you want anything but basic hardy low light plants then you will want a better substate for plants then sand. Is there better plants for Piranha? Nothing fragile generally. Fragile plants will be destroyed. I know you said that you wouldn't go with a pleco, is there something else I can put in there to help with clean up?snails. Generally anything will go sooner or later so dont add anything you are not prepared to lose.


----------



## Chrisalf (Jan 28, 2012)

haha ya i meant $300.00. I was watching tv and typeing. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Chrisalf (Jan 28, 2012)

If I go with the FX5 will I also need a powerhead or will it create enough of a current.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would probably add a powerhead eventually regardless though you dont need to add it right away if $ is an issue. More current later is always good. Two sources will also make it easier to control.


----------

